# Got a Custom Shop Gibson with no COA?



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got a smokin' deal on a used Gibson Historic reissue. Part of the reason I got a better deal was because, among other things, there was no certificate of authenticity (COA) with it.

For those of you that aren't up on Custom Shop Gibsons, having the COA is a big deal if you ever want to sell the guitar and can affect the price considerably depending on the model. It _is_ sometimes possible to get a replacement from Gibson, but the guitar needs to be shipped back to the Custom Shop in Memphis since they will only authenticate the guitar "in-hand". I had unofficially heard of a couple instances where the owner was able to bring it to a _very_ reputable dealer and, based on their say-so and e-mailed photos, Gibson did issue a new COA.

Before buying this particular guitar, I went to my local Gibson Custom dealer to see if they would be able to call Gibson and verify the procedure for getting a new COA.

Until recently, when Yorkville (Gibson's canadian distributor) shipped Custom Shop guitars to the dealers, they hung on to the COAs. Once the guitar was sold, the dealer had to contact Yorkville to have it sent out along with all the case candy (cloth, cable, repro hang-tags, etc.). Most Gibson dealers were unaware of this and as a result, there's a pretty big collection of them at Yorkville.

The dealer was pretty sure they had sold this guitar new, and were also pretty sure they never got the certificate. He called Yorkville with the serial number, and long story short, my owner's package, complete with COA, should be here by the end of the week. It's been sitting in a drawer at Yorkville for three years because no one ever asked for it.

The Lesson?
If you ever see a used Gibson missing the COA, and it was originally bought from a canadian dealer, there's a decent chance Yorkville may have it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Very interesting, cheers!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, I never would have thought to check Yorkville. I think most people just assume the COA is gone forever.

way to go man.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's awesome info, thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 2 COAs from a '03. They guy I bought it off talked to Gibson about the guitars authenticity and for some reason they sent him another COA.


----------



## Groupx (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will need to find mine.
I have noticed that ebay prices for Historics have come down alot recently.
Who knows, over supply and the economy?
It is very tempting to pick one up now.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Make sure you get the complete Custom care kit. 
Books, patch chord, the whole nine yards. 
By the way, I know you have huge P-90 G.A.S. Have you seen the '67RI SG for sale here? kkjuw
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=24875


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Are Nine said:


> By the way, I know you have huge P-90 G.A.S...


Then you must know I already have one of those. hwopv


----------



## mikereflector (Jan 17, 2009)

dwagar said:


> wow, I never would have thought to check Yorkville. I think most people just assume the COA is gone forever.
> 
> way to go man.


...my '07 R8 stuff was held by Yorkville.

...my '08 Fake R0 had everything in the case...

...my imported reissues came with everything including the stuff Gibson does not send to Canada...

I also just picked up a new 2009 reissue from a U.S. dealer.It will be interesting to see what Gibson is including this year.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

> ...my '08 Fake R0 had everything in the case...



Wow! That must have sucked large!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> The Lesson?
> If you ever see a used Gibson missing the COA, and it was originally bought from a canadian dealer, there's a decent chance Yorkville may have it.


I just bought one with no certificate. I will call them . We never know:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Good luck.

If they have it, just send me a dollar.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info. I bought a used Warren Haynes sig LP that didn't have a COA. I emailed them to see if they have it. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, it's true alright! I emailed Yorkville about them possibly having mine and they replied:

"You're correct. We do not ship the COA's along with the guitars for fear of the dealers losing these COA's before the guitar gets sold. I've verifed, and I do have the Warren Haynes certificate matching the serial # you purchased. Unfortunately I cannot mail this out to you directly I must ship it to the store from whom you purchased this guitar (for tracking purposes). Therefore, I need someone from the store to contact me, either via phone or email, on your behalf."

Thanks again to the OP for sharing this information!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

That's awesome news!!!











You realize you probably just increased the resale value of your LP by at least a couple of hundred bucks?


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yeah! With all the fakes around nowdays, the COA is definitely something to hang onto. Thanks again! :rockon2:


I doubt I will ever sell this guitar though, I can't imagine a better Les Paul... :bow:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Just going to resurrect this thread because I got the COA in hand today from the store I bought the Les Paul from described above. Thanks again to the OP :bow: , I never would have thought of checking the distributor for the COA. :rockon2:


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

this is all very true.
a few years ago i bought a Historic and only after i specifically asked about the certificate did the shop bother calling Yorkville. the store did give me a custom care kit at time of sale,with the guitar.
about a week later, the shop called and i went to pick up the certificate.
they handed over the certificate and gave me another custom care kit. 
i just smiled and said thanks.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

This is how I obtained the certificate for my ES-335 Dot. The dealer had no idea that it was supposed to come with a certificate of authenticity. He received it about three weeks after contacting Yorkville. Surprisingly, both the model number and serial number on the certificate are handwritten. Very nicely, I might add.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

pattste said:


> This is how I obtained the certificate for my ES-335 Dot. The dealer had no idea that it was supposed to come with a certificate of authenticity. He received it about three weeks after contacting Yorkville. Surprisingly, both the model number and serial number on the certificate are handwritten. Very nicely, I might add.


makes you wonder doesn't it?
does Yorkville keep a supply of blank certificates and just fill in the details when a retailer reports a guitar sold?
i have some certs that came from U.S. sellers that have the model and serial number stamped in. that could be done after the fact too, i suppose?
at least since 2008 the newer certificates are in a book which fits in the case and are supposed to be provided at time of sale.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

six-string said:


> at least since 2008 the newer certificates are in a book which fits in the case and are supposed to be provided at time of sale.


Correct. I should mention that my ES-335 Dot is a 2006 model.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys Guys,..3 pages and NO PICTURES......stop slacking off and Zip Zip...a few picts..


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Guys Guys,..3 pages and NO PICTURES......stop slacking off and Zip Zip...a few picts..


I was just thinking the same thing when I read your post!
-Mikey


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

This is really interesting. I knew Yorkville had the relationship with Gibson but would never have thought to ask about the COA


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

al3d said:


> Guys Guys,..3 pages and NO PICTURES......stop slacking off and Zip Zip...a few picts..


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

guitar porn by request....
all Gibson Custom Shop reissues.
R6 LP Goldtop, R7 LP Custom Black Beauty 3 p/u with Bigsby, R8 LP Standard 50th Anniversary Tom Murphy Aged


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I heard about this over a year ago and contacted a specific person at Yorkville Sound who never answered back. Any chance you would disclose the contact?


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I suspect the old policy of Yorkville keeping the coa is long over. My last couple have had it. This thread is over a decade old.
C


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Cardamonfrost said:


> I suspect the old policy of Yorkville keeping the coa is long over. My last couple have had it. This thread is over a decade old.
> C


You're right. I do have another contact at Yorkville, going to investigate that.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I wonder, does that sweet Gibson\yorkville one year warranty kick in at point of sale or when you get the COA ??


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Dom Polito said:


> You're right. I do have another contact at Yorkville, going to investigate that.


any luck? 
I have a Trad without papers that I'd like to obtain if possible.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Not yet, the person in questions not responded yet.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> any luck?
> I have a Trad without papers that I'd like to obtain if possible.


Traditionals don’t have COAs, do they?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Traditionals don’t have COAs, do they?


Interesting question, I assumed they did, but what the heck do I know.....
ive never owned a new LP and the only one I have with a COA is an R8.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I have never seen COA's on anything but customshops in my travels.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

I think Memphis guitars (all semi hollow, I think) came with COA's even though they weren’t custom shop. My 2014 335 has one.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

There we go.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

But I think the Memphis ones still had the CS logo on the back of the headstock and the same ink-stamped serial number as the CS guitars. My 2008 ES339 did.

A Traditional would never have had a COA.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Something I learned a long time ago: _Never_ say "never" when it comes to something Gibson may or may not have done.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My 2009 ES339 doesn't have a COA nor my 1996 ES336. Both are Custom Shop.


----------



## .41987 (2 mo ago)

Stonesy said:


> I have 2 COAs from a '03. They guy I bought it off talked to Gibson about the guitars authenticity and for some reason they sent him another COA.


I actually just got a 2003 Gibson SG Supreme Lavaburst with no case candy. What model is your spare documentation for?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

GibsonGuyGear said:


> I actually just got a 2003 Gibson SG Supreme Lavaburst with no case candy. What model is your spare documentation for?


FYI Stonesy's post is from 2009, and his last visit to the board was in 2020, so I doubt you'll hear back.


----------



## .41987 (2 mo ago)

polyslax said:


> FYI Stonesy's post is from 2009, and his last visit to the board was in 2020, so I doubt you'll hear back.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

GibsonGuyGear said:


> Thanks just joined thought this was a recent conversation… I actually emailed Gibson Yorkville on the long shot they still have the COA.


Please share the response if you get one


----------

